
I don’t like many worlds, the multiverse and the simulation hypothesis - epscylonb
https://medium.com/@andy.burchill/why-i-dont-like-many-worlds-the-multiverse-and-the-simulation-hypothesis-bf0233ee6fd2
======
causality0
A completely uncredentialed individual with no published papers, no other
published articles, whose entire argument boils down to "the idea of no prime
mover is aesthetically displeasing so people should stop talking about it."
The constant barely-disguised appeals to God are also rather sad.

